# Symptoms of Kidney Problems



## Carolyn (Oct 13, 2004)

Fauna has recently been drinking a lot, not cleaning herself - leading me to have to clean her each night, and is not gaining weight from all that she's eating. 

After talking with Kathy Smith tonight, it seems that kidney failure/disease is quite a possibility for my baby girl. She's a 5 year-old Holland Lop for those that don't know her.

At first I was thinking it was diabetes, but after talking to Kathy,she informed me that diabetes isn't as common as you'd think. Many rabbits show up with a high level of sugar, but that doesn't mean it's diabetes. 

Fauna's been less mobile, and that could be a sign of arthritis, or, it could be an indication that she can't get into a comfortable position to urinate. 

Usually by the time that the blood work comes back with a positive for kidney disease, it's too late. Sub Q fluids can help some rabbits. It depends. Some rabbits can die in one week, while others can live a couple of years of a good quality of life. 

I will have the vet run tests tomorrow to see if she has a urinary tract infection because that could be part of her drinking more and the wet tail. They'd put her on antibiotics.

Her urine is especially red, which is could be a sign of uterine cancer as she wasn't spayed. She was a rescue and I got her at 4.5 years old when it was too late to do the operation.

Will see what tomorrow's visit will bring. I don't want her in pain or struggling. I won't give up as long as I know she's not in pain.

-Carolyn


----------



## BunnyMommy (Oct 13, 2004)

I sincerely think that I'm going to faint right now. I just posted on Laura's thread about Mocha;now I read about Fauna. I *still *haven't recovered from Tucks's episode. Oh, mercy. I just can't take another one of my babies suffering right now. 

Keep us posted, Carolyn. Sherman and I are sending positive thoughts you and Fauna's way.


----------



## Fergi (Oct 13, 2004)

Carolyn,

I am so sorry to hear about Fauna. I hope that it is just a UTI because that seems like the best evil if you have to take any evil at all. I will keep you and Fauna in my prayers because I know that God will do what is right for Fauna. Best of luck at the vet and hope the next postis a positive one.

Fergi's mom


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 13, 2004)

I _really_ didn't want to upset the board with another 'incident'. 

If this is the cards we're dealt with, at least my baby girl won't diein a back porch with her face in a corner never knowing what treats orhay was.

If this is what is meant to be, it was natural. She's known love, happiness, and freedom.

Honestly, I don't think it's going to be okay, but it could've been so much worse for her. 

I knew going into adopting her that I wouldn't have a long time withher, but I wanted to make her life as full as I could. I truly believeshe's happy and knows - and seeks - love now. 

BunnyDanny will help guide us from here.



-Carolyn


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Oct 13, 2004)

I don't know what to say. I'm so worried about mybaby girl. I can't even think of the words to describe how dismayed Iam right now. I'll reply later when I can type better.

She will be in our prayers.

[align=left]_*Love always,*_[/align]
[align=left]_Laura, Mocha,&amp; Spice_[/align]


----------



## rabbitgirl (Oct 13, 2004)

love to you and Fauna, Carolyn. It's so hard.

Rose


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 13, 2004)

Your name really describes what you are to this world. You indeed are a Rose.

Thank you.

* * * * * * * * * * * *

Laura,

*gulp*

The more I learn of the progression of this disease, the more I mustprepare for what's ahead. There's nothing that can be done for kidneydisease. 

I've told her all about you, Laura. She knows you are her home away from home. 

No worries now. She's always going to be safe and protected.



-Carolyn


----------



## Dolores Lindvall (Oct 13, 2004)

When it rains, it sometimes pours, huh?Positive thoughts and prayers are winging their way to you and Faunafor whatever the outcome is. It does not sound good, but, one doesn't know for sure at this stage. She has definately been a loved rabbit!

- Dolores


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 13, 2004)

P.S.

Don't worry, BunnyMommy. 

BunnyDanny's here.

Your Fauna-Girl is in good hands.

 

-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 13, 2004)

I'm so glad you're posting again, Delores. 

Keep it comin! You have so much to share that's of value.

Thank you for your note.



-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 13, 2004)

Thank God I didn't lose Tucker.


----------



## Buck Jones (Oct 13, 2004)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> If this is the cards we're dealt with, at least my baby girl won't diein a back porch with her face in a corner never knowing what treats or hay was.
> 
> If this is what is meant to be, it was natural. She's known love, happiness, and freedom.
> 
> ...


Few people truly understand how you brought her back from a totally disassociated state in which she just sat and stared at thewall. What ever happiness that little pumpkin has known is because of your very large and warm heart. She just melted under your care.

Ya did good, Kiddo! You did the "right thing" for one of God's little creatures and, "what goes around, comes around."Those acts of love will not go unnoticed.

Buck


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 13, 2004)

She knows comfort and she knows Love now, Buck. She never would've had that had it not been for you and 'The Missus'.

If nature takes it's course, as I suspect it will, she is luckier than most. 

She's Loved by So Many. She never had the amount of love she has now.



* * * * * * * *

In the meantime, Tucker is Trouble, Trouble, Trouble tonight. Cocoa Puffs: EVERYWHERE!  Yay! (I love m'boy!) 

-Carolyn


----------



## BunnyMommy (Oct 14, 2004)




----------



## Carolyn (Oct 14, 2004)

You're just a Crazy Lady, BunnyMommy. You always were, and you're always gonna be just a Crazy Lady!


Love,
-Carolyn


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Oct 14, 2004)

Just now won my fight for possession of MY computer and saw this post. Dear friend, I don't know what to say. I think you have your head in the right place.You did an awesome thing with that baby girl. The odds were stacked against you to even get her to respond to you at all, and look at her now!She knows love! What bigger gift can a person give? Hold that baby and love her up. You and Fauna will be in my thoughts and prayers. Keep me posted. 



Love, Raspberry


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 14, 2004)

Dear Raspberry Swirl,

I've read your message and it breaks my heart to have you read it.

I know how much Fauna means to Laura, BunnyMommy, BuckJones and The Missus, You, Pamnock...and the list goes on. 

I really contemplated about putting this post up at all, but in this forum, we learn through each other. 

I truly didn't want to put a cloud over us when things were just getting brighter.

I'm numb because I have to be, and quite honestly, after Tucker with the GI Stasis, I guess I'm a bit overwhelmed. We'll see what tomorrow brings. 


-Carolyn


----------



## mygrl2k3 (Oct 14, 2004)

aww i hope she will be ok. It does sound like she has had a much improved life since she found you. Will be thinking of her and you.

Cristy


----------



## Loppy Earred Mom (Oct 14, 2004)

Carolyn,

Im so sorry to hear about Fuana I didn't know she was a rescue either. I hope things do get better for you it pretty much is in gods hands Im glad she got to know love and caring and the freedom you showed her and with gods help and all our prayers she will get to experience that even more.

God Bless and I'll say a prayer tonite for you and your girl 

Marie


----------



## pamnock (Oct 14, 2004)

Take one day at a time Carolyn . . .

Much Love 



Pam


----------



## roberts_rabbits_2008 (Oct 14, 2004)

Carolyn, 

I just don't know what to say but sorry to hear about your baby girl.

Robert


----------



## bluebird (Oct 14, 2004)

Im so sorry to hear your bunny is sick.bluebird


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 14, 2004)

Thanks Folks. 

I'm going to remain as optomistic as I can. 

It's not over 'til it's over.



-Carolyn


----------



## blossombunny (Oct 14, 2004)

Carolyn, although I am very new to this board it became quite obvious to me from day one how much you love your dear bunnies. I am so sorry you have had such a hard time with them lately, I hope everything goes well for you, and it sounds like you are a GREAT bunny mom, I will keep you in my thoughts.Tracy


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 14, 2004)

Thank you so much, blossombunny. This is my baby girl. She's such a little Love.


----------



## Sarah (Oct 14, 2004)

Carolyn, don't apologize for bringing anyone down. You never could. We want to know what's going on with you&amp; Tucker town, whether or not the news is good. You and your rabbits are so loved.

Fauna is such a beautiful girl, and you have given her more happiness than she's ever experienced. She might just hang in there for a bit longer to soak up all the lovin' she can. I'm thinking of you both. Give Fauna a hug for me.

Love, Sarah


----------



## Auntie Nae (Oct 14, 2004)

She's so adorable, love those Holland Lops!! So sorry to hear about her troubles! Keep the faith, things might turn out better than you think!Tucker is a prime example!! You did the right thing by posting this thread! There are alot of us out here that don't have any experience with kidney problems with our bunnies; now we know what to look for! I'll be thinking of you!


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 14, 2004)

Thanks so much Sarah and Auntie Nae. She is an adorable little Love, isn't she?


----------



## pamela227 (Oct 14, 2004)

I'm sorry to hear about Fauna possibly being sick, especially after what you went through with tucker :? she's very lucky to have the chance to be with you & tucker, considering the life she came from before. hopefully things will work out for the better!
my thoughts & prayers are with you
~pam
on a side note - carolyn you of all people shouldn't hesitate to post things like this & worry about bringing us down! you're always there for each and everyone of us..whether it be through good times or bad.. let us have the chance to be there for you  (not trying to speak for everyone else but i think anyone thats been on here &knows how wonderful you are would agree!)


----------



## mummybunny (Oct 14, 2004)

lovemummybunny x


----------



## Stephanie (Oct 14, 2004)

Oh my goodness....I haven't really been online for the past few days and just read this. Seriously, I am getting choked up right now just thinking about it. 

I know you gave that bunny the best life she could have. Without you,she wouldn't have made it. With you, she knows love, what it is and how to give it. I will be hoping for the best and anticipate the results of the blood work. 

I'm so sorry you are faced with something like this so soon after what you just went through with Tucker.


----------



## LuvaBun (Oct 14, 2004)

Oh Carolyn, I can't believe you are having to go through all this again. I am hoping and praying for the best for you and Fauna - she is such a beautiful girl. Bless you for giving her such a happy life after the awful start she had. Honestly, I am just keeping everything crossed for you all- Jan


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Oct 14, 2004)

*pamela227 wrote:*


> on a side note - carolyn you of all people shouldn't hesitate to post things like this &amp; worry about bringing us down! you're always there for each and everyone of us..whether it be through good times or bad.. let us have the chance to be there for you (not trying to speak for everyone else but i think anyone thats been on here & amp; knows how wonderful you are would agree!)


DITTO

Personally, I have an appreciation for theexperiences in life that enrich character. The good,the bad, and the ugly. It's what makes the world go around.I suppose in a perfect world things would be nice, pleasant, and healthy all the time. But who would appreciate it? I encourage anyone who finds friendship and comfort on this board to share with others without feeling burdened about bringing someone down. Participation is voluntary. If someone needs a lift, they can head for a different thread. - Raspberry


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 14, 2004)

Wow, thank you guys so much. 

Went to the vet's today, much to my surprise, Fauna had gained some weight since her last visit. She was 3.3, now she's 3.7. (Yay!) The doctor actually thought that was a pretty substantial weight gain for her in 2 months. 

We're going to do a urine test and rule out the simplest things first.Checking for diabetes, urinary tract infection, and building from there. 

The uterus has what feels like two horns. They both felt good, so glad no tumors, lumps or growths there or anywhere on her. Bladder's good;Teeth are good. 

The tail is a concern, but we're trying to break that down too with the testing. She's got full range of motion, which is a good indication that arthritis isn't a big issue at this time. (No thickness in the joins, no popping or crunching.) Lymph nodes not swollen. Ears were waxy, as they were last time, so the vet cleaned them out. Once the wax was out, ears proved to be clear. 

So that's where we are for now. Pretty good if you ask me. 

In case it is a kidney disease, failure or problem, Kathy Smith had told me that they treated an 8 lb. rabbit of hers with kidney failure with 50 ccs of Sub Q fluid a day for two weeks. When they took the rabbit back to the vet, his values were back to their home range, which is amazing. So I was encouraged to learn that sometimes fluid therapy can help with kidneys. That said, she wouldn't be gaining weight if it was a serious problem with the kidneys, however, I only noticed the wet tail being like this for the past two weeks.

We'll see. 

Thanks again for your notes. She doesn't seem to be in pain which is a great relief to me.



-Carolyn


P.S. Thanks for your kind words and for being there for me. Pamela227 stops in just to check on us as she lost her precious Oreo weeks ago and is still having a very had time grieving the loss. I just wanted to give a special mention to her strength to stay in touch when she doesn't have Oreo anymore and she's unable to get another rabbit at this time. Bless her heart.


----------



## Lissa (Oct 14, 2004)

OMG! I just read this. Mypoor Fauna.  So they don't know what's wrong withher?


----------



## pamnock (Oct 14, 2004)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> The uterus has what feels like two horns. They both felt good, so gladno tumors, lumps or growths there or anywhere on her. Bladder's good;Teeth are good.




I'm assuming that the vet is aware there are supposed to be 2 uterine "horns" 

Pam


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 14, 2004)

Hi Lissa,

We're not sure what's going on with her. I have to get some urine fromher with some special beaded litter they gave me that won't soak up theurine and bring it back to the hospital. They'll test it, and hopefullywe'll have a better idea then. 

* * * * * * * * * * * * * * *

Yes, Pam, 

The vet was the one who informed me of those horns. 

(Always suspected she had horns with her devilish ways with Tucks, now I know for sure!)



By the way, is there anything I can give to keep the wax in her earsbroken down? They were just cleaned 2 months ago and they needed to bedone again.

-Carolyn


----------



## bunsforlife (Oct 14, 2004)

Oh no! I just got online after a two day hiatus from the computer and read this. Poor Fauna!

And Poor Carolyn! We are pulling for your guys on this end! 

Even the devil bunny Gir.

Big hugs to you there Carolyn, and to Tucks and Fauna


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 14, 2004)

Dear Hearts,

No need for "Poor Fauna and Poor Carolyn". Fauna is not uncomfortable except when I have to give her her beauty sponge bath at night. If this happens so that she must join the crew of her friends listed in the Rainbow Bridge post, then so be it. It was a natural thing that happens with age, she will not suffer, and she has a ramp to get in and out of her 'bedroom', so she's quite comfortable as far as I can tell. 

She's eating, pooping, drinking, and enjoying a treat when she can get one. She's loved and she knows it and she has all of you guys out there that think she's so precious. 

She's going to be okay, no matter what. Even if I have to say goodbye,sooner rather than later - and we're not sure of that yet, then I'll be happy that I met up with her in my life. 

We're okay now, just hit a bump and saw some symptoms that relate to old age. Getting old stinks, no doubt! I won't let her suffer though and if she passes at home, that'll be horrible for me, but great for her.



Don't be sad. 

-Carolyn


----------



## Buck Jones (Oct 14, 2004)

Tell her to hang around a bit, if she can. The Jones' are coming with some more parrot treat for her and His Honor. She might like to get in a gobble or two before she runs across that bridge.

Buck


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 14, 2004)

Oh she'll like that very much, Buck!  I can't find it in these parts. I've looked all over.

* * * * * * * * * * * *

Hey Fauuuunnnnnaaaa....gotta talk to youuuuu!!!


----------



## BunnyMommy (Oct 15, 2004)

*RaspberrySwirl wrote:*


> *pamela227 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > on a side note - carolyn you of all people shouldn't hesitate to post things like this &amp; worry about bringing us down! you're always there for each and everyone of us..whether it be through good times or bad.. let us have the chance to be there for you  (not trying to speak for every one else but i think anyone thats been on here &amp; knows how wonderful you are would agree!)
> ...


Oh, dear ... I'm just reading through this thread again. I hope that I'm misunderstanding ... . I hope that nobody thought that I was discouraging Carolyn about posting about Fauna's illness. I thought it was clear that I'm one of Carolyn's biggest, if not THE biggest, supporter and that Fauna is one of my own precious babies. 

Yes, I'm going to assume that I misunderstood. Carolyn, I hope that you know that I wasn't trying to discourage you... but then I know that Carolyn knows me ...

It's 3:51 a.m. I think that I must be sleep deprived ... I'm rambling like a loon ...


----------



## BunnyMommy (Oct 15, 2004)

*pamela227 wrote:*


> you're always there for each and everyone ofus..whether it be through good times or bad.. let us have the chance tobe there for you  (


So true!


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 15, 2004)

Oh God, Raspberry Swirl - and Everyone,

Didn't take it that way at all. I just don't want people to be sad.Your note along with everyone else's was extremely heartwarming. I took it the way it was meant to be taken. In no means did anyone's note come across as discouraging. Definitely not. It is quite the opposite._Quite_ the Opposite, I can assure you. 

I feel nothing but strength, love, and support from the things each of you has written. Trust me! As you don't want me to be going through this, I don't want you to be sad. 

It was my note that was incorrectly stated. I certainly don't want anyone thinking that I don't appreciate it or that I was left feeling negatively impacted.

There's no Way that is true. Your notes, words, and love for Fauna builds me up like you can't believe. I guess we're all just watching out for each other and in the meantime afraid of bringing each other down. Believe me, I can't stress it enough, I get nothing but positive feelings, compassion, and concern from the folks that have responded to Fauna's issues. 
I love you each dearly for that and it means so much to me. You just have no idea how touched I am by it. 











-Carolyn, Tucks, and Fauna 


We all know you're pulling for us and we can't tell you how much that means to us.You're all so amazing.


----------



## BunnyMommy (Oct 15, 2004)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> It was my note that was incorrectly stated. I certainly don't want anyone thinking that I don't appreciate it or that I was left feeling negatively impacted.




Hey, Carolyn! No, no problem at all with your note.I just wanted to make sure that my note wasn't awkwardly stated.  On top of that I was reading under a haze of a lack of sleep, so I just wanted to make sure that there was no misunderstanding. 

You know that I have great love for you, King Tucks, and QueenFauna.


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 15, 2004)

I'm so sorry you guys. None of your notes were incorrectly stated at all. Not at all. 

They were beautiful. 

Can't tell you how much I appreciate them. I didn't mean tosound ungrateful. I'm sorry. I truly am.I didn't mean to make you paranoid about what you write when it was sobeautifully stated. 

As a matter of fact, I've printed out this post and the GI Stasis postand will keep them because of the beautiful sentiments you've shared.





-Carolyn


----------



## BunnyMommy (Oct 15, 2004)

No, no, Carolyn!!!! It wasn't you ...not at all. You didn't do anything in the least wrong. Actually it wasn't even you that I thought misunder stood ... I thought that others did ... and ... I thought that I have had mis written. 

[align=center]{{{{{{{{{{{{{{ HUGE, HUGE, HUGE, *HUGE* hugs }}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}} [/align]


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Oct 15, 2004)

Okay you two sleep deprived women....I don't think anybody misunderstood anybody!Bunny Mommy, I had to go read your post to try to figure out what in the world you were talking about! :shock:As I recall, Carolyn mentioned something about hesitating to let us know what was going on with Fauna because she didn't want to bring everyone down. I believe Pamela was responding to that and trying to let Carolyn know that we want to be there for her, no matter what. As is typical of my controlling nature, I had to get my two cents in, so I agreed with her.We all love each other...forever and ever...happily everafter...theend!



Raspberry


----------



## BunnyMommy (Oct 15, 2004)

Raspberry, I really, really, really,*REALLY* need to get some sleep ... desperately. And toadd to all of that ... my SmileyCentral program has DISAPPEARED from mycomputer ... for no reason!!!!  ....And you know how I love my smilies!!!!!! :X


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 15, 2004)

I've done some more homework on this "condition" that my baby Girl has.

I'll request that when my vet does the Urinary Tract Infection test andthe Glucose test, I'll ask for a 'Specific Gravity' test as well. I'mnot sure what exactly that means, 'Specific Gravity', but if it fallswithin a certain range, that is an early indicator of a kidney disease.It shows up in the urine test before it shows up in a blood test.

My vet had said to me that the urine test will tell them a lot, and whoknows if she was planning on that test or not, but from the rabbitspecialist veterinarian and Kathy Smith, they each said that she is avery good vet.  

They were all quite impressed with her exam as it was complete and verythorough and gave them a lot of information. They all feel that Faunaand Tucker are in good hands with this vet.

 

-Carolyn


----------



## BunnyMommy (Oct 15, 2004)

Keep us posted, Carolyn! You know that we're rooting for our precious Fauna.


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 15, 2004)

Fauna and I sure know that, BunnyMommy. I can feel BunnyDanny at work here.

I hope everyone here, when they have to have a urine test done on their bunnies asks for that "Specific Gravity" range done while they're testing the urine. Can't hurt, right? And as Kathy Smith said, fluid therapy did make a difference in her rabbit that was diagnosed with kidney failure.




-Carolyn


----------



## Cher (Oct 15, 2004)

*insert (cant find my smiley's) HUGE HUG icon here*

For you, always my little man and Fauna

WHY?

coz I just love ya all to little peices 

xoxoxoxox

Always thinking of you all

Cher


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 15, 2004)

By the Way...

As far as the wax in Fauna's ears that were just cleaned out two months ago and had to be done again the other day:

From what I'm told, just as some people are more prone to ear wax, so are rabbits. There's nothing you can give to the rabbit to break the wax down. They simply have to have their ears cleaned out. I asked the professionals, is this like going to the vet and having them clip their nails? Is this something I can do? They all said No. Don't do it yourself. You can go too deep, and that would cause a lot of problems.If your rabbit is prone to ear wax, have it cleaned by a vet that knows what they're doing. Don't take it on yourself. Even Kathy Smith who wrote the book about Rabbit Health takes her rabbits to the vet's to do that.

-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 15, 2004)

Cher wrote:


> *insert (cant find my smiley's) HUGE HUG ?icon here*
> 
> For you, always my little man and Fauna
> 
> ...



We're always lovin you.

xo,
Love, 
C, T, & F


----------



## BunnyMommy (Oct 15, 2004)




----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Oct 16, 2004)

*BunnyMommy wrote:*


> Raspberry, I really, really, really, *REALLY* need toget some sleep ... desperately. And to add to all of that ...my SmileyCentral program has DISAPPEARED from my computer ...for no reason!!!!  .... And you knowhow I love my smilies!!!!!! :X


Have you runa spyware scanlately? It will remove smileycentral as spyware if you don't tell itnot too! I did it by accident and had to reload it!

Raspberry


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Oct 16, 2004)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> I'll ask for a 'Specific Gravity' test as well. I'm not sure what exactly that means, 'Specific Gravity'...
> -Carolyn


Definition of 'Specific Gravity' - The effect that the combination of age and childbirth has on theboobs of a middle age woman. OH!:shock: Did I say that???
Raspberry


----------



## Stephanie (Oct 16, 2004)

LMAO!!!

Carolyn, I'm glad everything is working out with Fauna.  It sounds like you have a gem of a vet with your two babies. Thanks for posting all of this information for us too, I would have never known about any of this otherwise.


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 16, 2004)

Raspberry Swirl,

Thank you so much for defining the "Specific Gravity" test. 

In this household, it applies for us Gals that never had babies as well.

-Carolyn 


Thanks Steph.


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Oct 16, 2004)

LOL! Raspberry you're a hoot! Oh my tummy hurts from laughing!


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 16, 2004)

I submitted Fauna's urine test today.

I'm having her checked for the Specific Gravity (kidney disease),glucose, PH levels, white blood cell levels, sediment for bacteria,& amoung of blood in the urine.

Will let you know what the results are as soon as I hear.

-Carolyn


----------



## BunnyMommy (Oct 17, 2004)

Carolyn, do they project approximately how long it will take for the tests to come back?


----------



## Buck Jones (Oct 17, 2004)

*RaspberrySwirl wrote: *


> *Carolyn wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I'll ask for a 'Specific Gravity' test as well. I'm not sure what exactly that means, 'Specific Gravity'...
> ...


One of the nicer things about growing older, is that a man can appreciate the beauty in any woman, young, "middle aged," or older. As a young man, you are basically only enticed by the younger woman. As an old man, you see the beauty you were incapable of seeing because you were blinded by youth.

I don't believe "specific gravity,"nor childbirth necessarily makes a woman look unattractive, but,perhaps,more luscious and "womanly,"after all. Don't you ladies sell yourself short. From all the pictures you have posted of yourselves,you still can turn a fellow's head, believe me!

And ole' Buck wouldn't lie to you, either!

Buck


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Oct 17, 2004)

Well the missusbetter keep close tabs on that one! These desperate housewives will be fighting over BuckJones in aheartbeat!



Dear God I hope my husband ages with that kind of wisdom!!! 

Raspberry


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 17, 2004)

BunnyMommy wrote:


> Carolyn, do they project approximately how long it will take for the tests to come back?



I'm sure they got the results back the same day, BunnyMommy. They told me that they'd call, but they didn't. Will call today and let you know.



-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 17, 2004)

Urine test is in and my baby girl does have a Urinary Tract Infection. (Believe me, I'm relieved because antibiotics can help that.)

I'm off to the doctors to get her medication.



-Carolyn


----------



## LuvaBun (Oct 17, 2004)

Carolyn, this is a relief - the lesser of all 'evils'. Thanks for posting about everything that has been done to help Fauna - the more info we have, the better. Give her (and tucker) big hugs from us.

Raspberry, that was sooo funny 

Buck, perhaps you could come and educate a certain husband here in the UK 

Jan


----------



## mygrl2k3 (Oct 17, 2004)

So her only problem is a Uti?? Not that that is good, cause i am sure its painful but better than something untreatable.

Cristy


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 17, 2004)

Yes Ladies!



The only problem is a Urinary Tract Infection. (Woo Hoo!) Of all things that I could've wished for, that would've been the one.

No Arthritis
No Uterine Cancer
No Kidney Disease
No Kidney Failure

We're Over the Top here in Tucker Town today. My Boy is running around and getting into mischief and trouble, and my Girl is laying peacefully stretched out. Hopefully the treatment of the Baytril will soon have her no longer hunched in her litter corner - and she'll be able to clean her own tail again. 



Happy Day! Your thoughts and prayers did it again! 

Thanks to All. 
Love,
-Carolyn


----------



## bunsforlife (Oct 17, 2004)

Yay for the simplicity of a UTI... they are no picnic (as a common sufferer of those) but compared to other possibilities it is really good news =)


----------



## Auntie Nae (Oct 17, 2004)

Glad to hear that things aren't as bad as you first feared!! Now maybe things can get back to normal for you!!


----------



## BunnyMommy (Oct 17, 2004)

Yaaaaaaaaaay for Crown PrincessFauna!!!


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 17, 2004)

Princess Fauna _does not_ like taking her medicine! :X

Oh No! :X She doesn't like it _At All._ :X 

Wait'll MyBunnyBoys finds out her baby girl's going to be okay! :dude: 

Thanks Folks!    

Love,
-Fauna, Tucks, and Carolyn.

Auntie Nae, FINALLY, I'm hoping to return to some normalcy here! :shock:


----------



## Buck Jones (Oct 17, 2004)

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> ...Buck, perhaps you could come and educate a certain husband here in the UK
> 
> Jan


Oh, not to worry. Like wine, he may mellow with age. Sometimes I get distracted anymore, because there are SO MANY beautiful women of ages to be seen. LOL

Buck


----------



## Buck Jones (Oct 17, 2004)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> ...FINALLY, I'm hoping to return to some normalcy here! :shock:


And then...along will come _Night of Lepus_, and with all the consternation that can cause! Hope these buns have a good memory, when they haul us up before the bunny court in Tucker Town,come Saturday, the 30th.

Buck


----------



## Stephanie (Oct 17, 2004)

So glad things worked out! Well, with the exception of her not liking to take her meds that is. 

I still feel bad for the poor thing. UTIs are NOT fun.


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Oct 17, 2004)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> Wait'll MyBunnyBoys finds out her baby girl's going to be okay!


Oh I'm so happy I could do a little dance! I have Mocha in right now and I read this and just yelled, "Mocha, she's _okay_!" He gave me acurious look and just ran right to me and let me hug him shortly, lol.


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Oct 18, 2004)

WooHoo!

 I wasn't around much yesterday, so am just now seeing the wonderful news! I'm so happy for Miss Fauna! And for you too my friend!



Raspberry


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 18, 2004)

Thanks Folks! I knew you'd understand. 





My girl'suncomfortable, but hopefully by tomorrow she'll befeelingbetter as the Baytril will start to kick in.

-Carolyn


----------



## *nepo* (Oct 18, 2004)

Whats kidney disease like and how can you prevent it?


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 18, 2004)

*nepo* wrote:


> Whats kidney disease like and how can you prevent it?



Hi *nepo*,


It seems to effect elderly rabbits and rabbits that have had a go with E. cuniculi, which can cause kidney disease. 

You just have to keep an eye on your elderly rabbit. 

Although mixed breed rabbits can live up to 10 years old and older,often times purebred rabbits sadly only make it to about 6 years old.(My rabbit, Fauna, is 5 years old and I have to watch her a bit more because of her older age.) This is not my statistic, it is those of people that are veterinarians who specialize in rabbits, in Kathy Smith who wrote a book about Rabbit Health and has been studying them for many years, and even our own Pamnock.

If they are losing weight, seem to sit in their litter area more than usual, look like they're straining when they go to the bathroom, it's not a bad idea to get a urine test done on them to check their Specific Gravity value which should be in the range of 1.008-1.012. Kidney problems will show up first in urine tests before it gets into the blood. Often times, by the time a kidney disease shows up in the blood,it's very hard to correct. Xrays can show if the rabbit has kidney stones or bladder sludge. 

A woman I know said her rabbit showed no noticeable signs of illness until 4 days before his death. The cause was that the rabbit had a loss of 90% of its kidney function. Same woman kept her rabbit alive on Sub-Q who had a kidney failure. 

Sometimes you're lucky, sometimes you're not. 

-Carolyn


----------



## m.e. (Oct 18, 2004)

> Although mixed breed rabbits can live up to 10 years old and older, often times purebred rabbits sadly only make it to about 6 years old.


Rex is a purebred, but his mate Peanut is mixed. He's 5 and she's 4. Does this mean I can expect her to outlive him?? I don't know if she could handle that...


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 18, 2004)

m.e. wrote:


> > Although mixed breed rabbits can live up to 10 years old and older, often times purebred rabbits sadly only make it to about 6 years old.
> 
> 
> ?Rex is a purebred, but his mate Peanut is mixed. He's 5 and she's 4.Does this mean I can expect her to outlive him?? I don't know if she could handle that...





"Don't trouble Trouble until Trouble troubles you."


Dear m.e.,

You just don't know what can happen.

In _many_ cases they pass over on or near 6 years old; that said,my vet did see a purebred live to be 8. Let's hope we're all one of the lucky ones. 

As our knowledge grows of rabbits and what works and what doesn't, perhaps their lifespan will as well. 

-Carolyn


----------



## m.e. (Oct 18, 2004)

Thanks, Carolyn. I think my emotions are right near the surface right now. Aside from being *very* busy with school and work, my kittens, the little joys of my life, will be leaving in two weeks :?. Thinking about how little time we actually get to spend with our furry companions, and realizing how my bunnies are getting older, it just makes me sad to think that I really have such a short time with them A year, three years, it's never long enough *sigh* 

I wish I was home right now to snuggle them....


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 18, 2004)

Dear m.e.,

_Tell_ me about emotional, Dear Heart. I completely understand. I react with panic too. 

Every day we learn more. We are learning the red flags, and in trusting your intuition, and not questioning yourself is key. We also are learning more about how to treat things if our little one's can handle it and it's not yet their Time.

Everyone here on this board and your own rabbit savvy vet will do everything we can. That's why it's so important people find a good vet before an emergency happens.

I can't bear to think of my life without Tucker and Fauna. I've gotten to the point where I say to myself, "Don't even think about it because you can't imagine it and you can't prepare for it."

My father died a slow, painful death of cancer. Even though I knew it was coming, I was in absolute shock and despair when it happened. I learned then that there are just somethings you can't prepare yourself for and you'll deal with them when the time comes.

For now, All is Well with your babies at home and they'll be causing trouble and making a mess 10 minutes after you're home. 

Enjoy every minute of it. 

Love, 
-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 18, 2004)

P.S. 

*nepo*

I mentioned above that old age and E. cuniculi can promote kidney disease.

In case you're not aware, E. cuniculi is a parasite. Bunnies can contract it at a young age, or are in contact with an infected companion, or playing in contaminated dirt. I have treated my rabbits with Ivermectin in order to ward them against parasite, but nothing is fool proof.

As said by Kathy Smith, "Many house rabbits test positive for E.cunculi. Some live long, healthy lives ...until they experience something stressful like an illness or loss of a mate. The infection can be kept in check by the rabbit's immune system."

-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 18, 2004)

pamnock wrote:


> Take one day at a time . . .
> 
> Much Love
> 
> ...


----------



## Gabby (Oct 19, 2004)

don't get too worked up too soon, jesse who will be 11 in Jan is a pure mini lop. Marcus and Emma who are rex buns are both 8.5 yrs old. However she has had intestinal polyps but thats another matter. And rocky who is dutch is 7.5 yrs old. My other old lady is older than dirt, age unknown, but breed unknown as well. the majority of my buns are 4 and 5 yrs old so they better be sticking around a few more years. i have 15, 4year old buns... go figure

Lets hear it for old age





*Carolyn wrote: *


> m.e. wrote:
> 
> 
> > > Although mixed breed rabbits can live up to 10 years old and older, often times purebred rabbits sadly only make it to about 6years old.
> ...


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 19, 2004)

That's very encouraging, thanks Gabby!





-Carolyn


----------



## Lissa (Oct 19, 2004)

That's GREAT news!!!


----------



## bunsforlife (Oct 19, 2004)

Fluff, my first bun was a pure bred New Zealand White and he lived to be 13 or 14 (depending on how long his first owner had him) He was unneutered and an outdoor bun. The last two years of his life he lived in style on our porch because he had arthritis and couldnt reach around to wash his bum, so he got daily butt baths.

He was a big guy and after I gentled him loved his attention. And he sold me on bunnies.


----------



## Gabby (Oct 19, 2004)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> That's very encouraging, thanks Gabby!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hey we need positive thoughts here so that's why i added... so see fauna can live to be 15 yet LOL And lets not forget Tucker we want him to live forever.


----------



## rabbitgirl (Oct 19, 2004)

Smokey is 12 or 13, and she's a pure Netherland. Bunbun (Palomino) was 8.5 and would have lived longer if the vet hadn't killed him....:X

Rose


----------



## rabbitgirl (Oct 19, 2004)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> Yes Ladies!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




YEEEEEAAAY!!!

Rose


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 19, 2004)

It gives me such hope when I hear about the ages your purebreds have lived to. 

The only thing that would keep me from getting more rabbits is their lifespan.

Thank you for your warm and encouraging note. 



-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn (Jul 17, 2005)

Bump because although the problem (thank God) wasn't her kidneys, it still was a lesson learned.

-Carolyn


----------



## juicyjuicee (Jul 17, 2005)

*rabbitgirl wrote:*


> Smokey is 12 or 13, and she's a pure Netherland. Bunbun(Palomino) was 8.5 and would have lived longer if the vet hadn't killedhim....:X
> 
> Rose


How did he kill him , if you don't mind me asking...


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Jul 17, 2005)

Carolyn-

I haven't been on the last week because i've been in Minnesota...i looked over this thread from the start-didn't look at the dates....i thought something was wrong w/ Fauna! I about had a heart attack...FINALLY i looked at the date:embarrassed:

Glad she's alright!!!

Ellie


----------



## Lazyacre (Jul 18, 2005)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> It gives me such hope when I hear about the ages your purebreds have lived to.
> 
> The only thing that would keep me from getting more rabbits is their lifespan.
> 
> ...


The longest lived rabbit I had was a Netherland DwarfHimi buck, he was over 12 (and would lived longer if rabbit sitter had been more careful), a friend had a Flemish live to 17. It's more their relative health, diet, and environment than breed or pedigree that deirmines longevity.


----------



## naturestee (Jul 18, 2005)

Fascinating thread, Carolyn. I'm glad that Fauna's better (I'm so glad to "know" her!) and that you shared this with us.

P.S. I think Specific Gravity has to do with the amount of salts/dissolved molecules in fluid.


----------



## Lazyacre (Jul 18, 2005)

Specific Gravity is a measure of the relative concentration of the urine. Normal range of SG of rabbit urine is1.003-1.038 (human urine is 1.002-1.028). Some diseases, such as Diabetes Insipitus (not more common Diabetes Mellitus) cause kidneys not to reabsorb water so urine is less concenmtrated.


----------



## Carolyn (Jul 18, 2005)

Lazyacre wrote:


> The longest lived rabbit I had was a Netherland Dwarf Himi buck,he was over 12 (and would lived longer if rabbit sitter had been morecareful), a friend had a Flemish live to 17. It's more their relativehealth, diet, and environment than breed or pedigree that deirmineslongevity.



:yes:

And what type of diet did you and your friend give the rabbits, Rick? Any greens? How often?

Thank you for the clarification on the specific gravity.

* * * * * *

Thank you, naturestee, for your kindness. I'm always watching my littlegirl now. Don't know what caused it and am not sure if she'd be proneto it as she ages. :?

-Carolyn


----------

